
[Ebook] Deploying Rails with Kubernetes - pacuna
https://leanpub.com/deploying-rails-with-kubernetes/
======
netskrill
can you consider making the sample project in the book, more real-world like?
Perhaps, have kubernetes manage the deploying of redis, and the sidekiq
daemon.

